# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Αμηνόρροια λόγω χαμηλού βάρους

## lee29

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα να προσκαλέσω όσες το έχουν ζήσει, χρειάζομαι τις γνώμες σας. Προς όσες το ξεπέρασαν & πάντα γνωρίζοντας πως κάθε οργανισμός έχει τον δικό του τρόπο που "αντιδρά" έπειτα από πόσα κιλά παύει το πρόβλημα?

Διαγνώστηκα με ανορεξία και ήμουν από εκείνες που ήθελαν να το νικήσουν, είδα την ασχήμια της, είδα τι έκανε στο σώμα και την ψυχή μου. Έβαλα στόχους και κάτι κατάφερα, από 39.6 που ήταν το ελάχιστο που έφτασα ανεβηκα στα 43 (ή 44 δεν μπορώ ακόμη να το ξέρω)
Ένα από τα συνηθισμένα προβλήματα της ανορεξίας είναι η αμηνόρροια,που και αυτή την παλεύω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έχω καταφέρει μαζί της. Έκανα τις απαραίτητες ορμονολογικές που χρειαζόταν ο γυναικολόγος και ήταν καθαρές οπότε το όλο πρόβλημα άρχιζε και έληγε στο χαμηλό βάρος.
Η μόνη λύση για να "ξεκουραστεί" ο οργανισμός μέχρι να επανέλθει το βάρος αλλά και για να υπάρχει κύκλος ήταν τα αντισυλληπτικά. Και εδώ ξεκινάει πάλι το μυαλό μου να με πολεμάει. 

Αυτά είναι και ο λόγος που δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι τα 43 ή 44 κιλά. Μου προκαλούν κατακράτηση και βλέποντας την ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει -έστω και γνωρίζοντας πως πρόκειται για κατακράτηση-
νιώθω πως χάνω τον έλεγχο. Και αυτό ήταν πάντα η πηγή του κακού μου. Ήθελα και θέλω να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα με το χαμηλό μου βάρος αλλα δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως με σταθερές θερμίδες ανέβηκε η ζυγαριά. Με στρεσσάρει, αλλα -ακόμη χειρότερα- διαστρευλώνει την εικόνα μου στα μάτια μου. Και το φοβάμαι αυτό.

----------

